

Life as a Product Design Intern at Khan Academy - elizabethylin
http://elizabethylin.com/khan

======
ebspelman
Amazing write-up! Those animations are fantastic. Did you really make all of
them using Keynote?

And the portfolio site in general is really something else. You should
definitely be more than an intern!

~~~
elizabethylin
Thank you :)! And, yes, all the animations are done in Keynote!

------
zosegal
You are extremely talented. Great write up.

------
peter303
I wonder if converting Khan's mini-lectures into video-game-like exercises
will improve or degrade learning.

------
jtth
If you got less than $20k for your "internship" you got ripped off and they
got their money's worth and then some.

~~~
puranjay
That's a very short term view.

I worked for a guy for nearly 4 months at a sub-par pay. That work turned into
an opportunity that brings in six figures every year.

I understand where you're coming from, but sometimes, you have to give before
you can get.

~~~
z3t4
But for most people that would be 4 Years at a sub-par pay, while the employer
would make six figures off your work and then when you humbly ask for a raise
thinking you've earned it they'll say; "sorry, not possible.".

~~~
puranjay
I don't think this works in a conventional employer-employee relationship. The
person I'm talking about was a client when I was really young and he kind of
took me under his wing.

